# CZ 75 B Ω Convertible (Omega) question



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just wondering why it's cheaper than the other CZ 75s. It's listed at $42 less than the next cheapest 75 on their website. Seems like the decocker/safety conversion might cost more but I'm just curious. Anyway I took an interest in all steel range pistols recently & I'm leaning toward a CZ 75 when my first pension check arrives, retired on Halloween. Retirement gift to self maybe. Might wait until I talk to my CPA first, will see. UPDATE: Found out why. Watched lots of videos & saw one stating it's cheaper because the Omega trigger is a simpler design so it's cheaper to make. They compared it side by side with the traditional 75 trigger group & it does look much simpler. FWIW I was then curious which has the better feel & some said no difference & others said the Omega has a slightly better SA trigger but the DA was not quite as good. Anyway, on my short list now.


----------

